
The Most Effective Software Development Team - beekums
http://blog.professorbeekums.com/2017/01/the-most-effective-software-development.html
======
pjbster
_What also helped was the better communication that came with this team
structure. Artists and developers weren’t seated across the hall or on
different floors. The team sat together which meant that developers were
seated right next to artists._

Interesting. Seems to advocate for shared office space and interrupting co-
workers (later in the same paragraph).

The author clearly feels that there was a synergy there and doesn't presume to
claim any wisdom as to why this was the case.

So we're left to tease out our own conclusions: keep team sizes small, cross-
functional and in shared office space.

------
ujttpu
I was reading the article in anticipation of how such teams could scale,
unfortunately the article admitted they don't. We've tried a cross
disciplinary team of 30+. The overhead of keeping everyone in sync removed
most of the benefits. Another rather surprising problem was that by putting
everyone in one room we had noise problems. Marketers and designers were far
more extroverted, creating an overly loud environment for developers who
wanted silence to code.

------
popdoit
Horrible description of UX designers as "...often judged solely on how the
product looks". You're working with visual designers, not UX designers.

~~~
arjie
"are often" not "should be".

~~~
thasaleni
"... often judged SOLELY..." This makes it sound like they can't be judged on
anything else, still a very bad way to describe what UX designers do

~~~
arjie
It's not an important point because it doesn't affect the crux of his post but
I feel the need to argue because you've clearly grossly misunderstood the
meaning of a sentence that's easily understood by most.

He's not saying they can't be or shouldn't be judged on anything else. He's
saying that, in practice, the person they're reporting to judges their work
solely based on how it looks.

It doesn't matter whether or not this is true anyway. It's just a made up
example to illustrate the idea.

